# Modchip direct



## Team-Embrace (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey Guys!  Just wanted to post for those of you looking for a  good place to buy a flash card for your 3DS/DS. ModChips Direct Is the best place I found.  The site looks legit and it is !  They even tell you if you are not comfortable paying with a credit card  that you can use a prepaid Visa card. But..  It must be one that allows  *International*  charges!  Unfortunately these types of prepaid cards are hard to find.   But they do exist if you want to find one Google _travel_ _cards_ I ended up paying With a credit card. I  bought an R4i Gold 3ds plus from them.  It only took six days to get here.  they shipped from inside the United States . but the charge will  come from *game console parts and there's an $.80  International charge added on.  *However I got my card with no issues.  and it has no time bomb! I hope this helps someone looking for a  safe site to purchase a flash cart.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 18, 2018)

Team-Embrace said:


> Unfortunately these types of prepaid cards are hard to find.


In the US, you can only get them from visa's website.

As for the international charges, like porn the majority of payment processors will not do business with entities that have business in specific types of markets. Flashcarts are normally lumped in with modchips in this case. To do business in these types of products, the vendor has to have a payment processor outside the US. You can pretty much thank nintendo and the gang sueing the shit out of modchip/flashcart vendors out of existance.

Famous example: Lik Sang
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lik_Sang


----

International charges are around 2% per order not $0.80 per order, depending on the credit card you have you may get charged for the rate exchage as well.


----------

